# Sugar - How many grams per hundred?



## Ref (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi

This is probably a very silly question but here goes anyway.....

I'm managing my type 2 with diet and exercise.  I've been given advice about the make up of a normal meal but not much about snacks etc.

Food labels list the amount of carbs and sugar per 100g.  Is there a level above which I should not eat something - 20g per 100g, 10, 5?

I hope this makes sense.

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Andy, it can be a little more complicated than simply the sugar amount. Basically, any carbohydrate will convert to glucose in the blood and push your levels up, but pure sugar will do it faster causing a 'spike'. However, other ingredients can counteract this by slowing the digestion of the snack - for example, if the fat content is quite high. I think I read somewhere that 5g of sugar should be considered a good guide, but it will really depend on your own reaction as people can vary quite a lot in what they can tolerate. 10-15g of carbs per snack is also considered about the right level.

I tend to favour savoury, low-carb snacks like peanuts and cheese - I have found that I no longer want to eat much in the way of sweet stuff, except jelly babies when my levels drop too low.


----------



## Ref (Apr 4, 2010)

Northerner said:


> it can be a little more complicated than simply the sugar amount.



I had a feeling that would be the answer.  

Unfortunately, cheese and peanuts are not options for me because of their high fat content.


----------

